# P250c or 2022 or Glock 23 conversion



## waynesigmeister (Jul 9, 2014)

I am a new member and would like some help in picking out a gun. I am a retired LEO, worked 16 years as the department rangemaster and shoot USPSA with a Glock 34 built by ZEV Glockworxs. I have been working as an armed security officer involved in high value or high risk targets. I have been carrying a gen 4 Glock 23 which I love but I have arthritis in my fingers and hands, so when shooting the gun left handed for semi annual qualification, the .40 cal recoil is causing me so much pain that I am now missing head shots at 7 yards. I am looking at converting my Glock to a 9mm but thought it might be better to get a gun that states 9mm on the barrel, not .40 cal when carrying 9mm.

The gun is concealed but usually I am obvious to some people (bad guys) that I am carrying a gun, so total concealability is not a necessity. I have been debating on the P250c or the 2022 in 4" barrels, 9mm. I will be using high cap magazines. I have not seen to many posts on the P250c, so I want some feedback about it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I would just purchase a Glock 19 Gen4. Keep the .40 or trade it in, but stick with Glock since that is what you're used to. Why have to start all over with an entirely new pistol? Now if you just want a different make for recreation, etc., then sure, do so, but if you're going to continue to work with this pistol, stick with what you already know well. I carry the G19 G4 and love it! The recoil is very low, and it fits my hand perfectly. If you're used to the G23, it seems to me to be the most logical transition. Good luck!


----------



## Niland (Jul 29, 2014)

My EDC is a Sig P250c. I carry it in 45ACP, but have a caliber exchange kit for 9mm and can definitively state that the recoil on the 9mm compact version of the gun is quite easy to manage. Recently did a side by side with a gen 3 glock in 9mm, and the recoil was much easier for both my wife and I to manage with the sig. 

I really like the simplicity of the design. The lack of complexity makes the gun easy to clean and maintain. Keep in mind that the P250 is DAO, which was a positive for me as a primary carry choice. Some people have a hard time pulling the double action all the way through while maintaining the sight picture, and can't get used to the long reset and pull for follow up shots. It's just an adjustment, but it seems that some just don't like the DAO. For me, it's the smoothest most predictable trigger I own, and I like the additional safety factor for my carry choice.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I love Sig, but I do not like the DAO model pistols in any line. I've shot several, and they're all relatively the same. The long pull and reset just do nothing to enhance the shooting experience for me. I have come to really like the DA of Glocks, and I shoot them quite well. Anything can be overcome with enough training, but I'm already trained to the DA of the Glock (or other similar designs), so I figure why change all that. If I were to decide to train to another platform, I'd go to the DA/SA of the CZ I just bought or that of the Sig P226. I am comfortable with the SA of the BHP and 1911, but then it is a lot like the DA of the Glock, especially when modified to a lesser pull weight.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I've shot both a CZ and a G34 for competition. I prefer the CZ and have focused on it now. For a light compact carry gun, my first choice would be a Glock 19. I like simple. My second choice would be a CZ P-07. In the head to head reviews, I have read, the CZ's consistently beat the Sigs for polymer pistols.


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

Either is great IMHO If you like DA/SA SP2022. If you like, and enjoy a DAO pistol then the P250. Both are best buys and you won't look back.


----------

